# malfunction drills, what's your preference



## KenpoTex (Sep 13, 2006)

I've basically been taught two different ways to clear stoppages, they're pretty much the same with the exception of the position of the hand when racking the slide, and the orientation of the weapon.

Method A: in the event of a FTE, FTF, etc.
usually known as the tap, rack, [assess] Bang!

1. *Tap* (smack the bottom of the mag to make sure it's fully seated)

2. tilt the gun slightly outward (if you're a righty) and *Rack* with an overhand grip (work the slide to get rid of the round that's stuck)

2.5 assess (is the threat still present) (I don't really count this as a step because you should still be able to see what's going on with the bad guy.

3. *BANG!*


Method B: (dealing with the same problems as before)

1. Tap

2. Invert (so the magwell is pointing up) 

3. Rack with the slingshot grip (forefinger and thumb)

3.5 Regain proper firing position and Assess

4. BANG!

The logic with method "B" is to invert the weapon so that gravity will aid the stuck round in falling out. That makes sense. However, the issue I have with this particular method is that you have to use a different (and slightly weaker) grip than the overhand grip used in method "A." Which method do you guys use? (assuming you use something similar to one of the ones I just described).  Do you feel that using method "B" makes that much of a difference or am I just overthinking the issue?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 13, 2006)

I've never used the second one you mentioned except with a first gen SIGMA that I made the mistake of owning.  Had to with that POS.

SPORTS for AR's as well.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 13, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I've never used the second one you mentioned except with a first gen SIGMA that I made the mistake of owning. Had to with that POS.
> 
> SPORTS for AR's as well.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks!  

BTW: *whispers* A first-gen. Sigma is one of those guns that you're not s'posed to admit ever having owned (I use the term gun loosely in this case).


----------



## bydand (Sep 13, 2006)

Usually goes like: muttering nastys about semi-autos while pulling the trusty wheel-gun.  

For real though, I usually do a combination of both of these and just tip the weapon 90 degrees to the side and working the slide instead of turning it all the way upside down.  Seems to work fine with my little Walther, but could be different for your own weapon.  It keeps the muzzle lined up with the threat/target and is just 2nd nature to me now.  It helps though that I've only had to practice this, because after 10,000's of rounds through that little PPKS I've never had it fail to feed properly and stovepipe on me.  Just LUCKY I guess (quick knock on wood Scotty my boy!)


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 13, 2006)

In some instances when Tap, Rack, Bang doesn't clear the jam I'll drop the mag (instead of tapping) work the slide free, insert fresh mag, etc.

My buddy and I used to load up dummy rounds and load each others mags randomly with live rounds to practice malfunction clearing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 13, 2006)

arnisandyz said:


> In some instances when Tap, Rack, Bang doesn't clear the jam I'll drop the mag (instead of tapping) work the slide free, insert fresh mag, etc.


 
That is what I do as well.

I would never use the second method.  Inverting the gun just does not work for me. (personal preferance)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 13, 2006)

arnisandyz said:


> In some instances when Tap, Rack, Bang doesn't clear the jam I'll drop the mag (instead of tapping) work the slide free, insert fresh mag, etc.
> 
> My buddy and I used to load up dummy rounds and load each others mags randomly with live rounds to practice malfunction clearing.


Me and mine do the same thing now and then.


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 13, 2006)

Had a scare a couple years ago. Gun malfunctioned and I attempted a tap rack bang without enough verification. A squib load lauched the bullet into the barrel just far enough to NOT allow another round into the chamber. Looked like a FTE Another half-inch and I might have been typing this with one hand. I'm REALLY careful now about clearing drills and malfunctions and  paying attention to what the gun is doing.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 13, 2006)

That's the O in SPORTS!


----------



## buyu (Oct 27, 2006)

what ive been taught recently is if not already in the prone or on the knee drop to it presents smaller target then tilt cock look tilting the weapon that i use means the round hits the ground round by the knee if it ejects (I use a styer AUG) if it doesnt then your lookin inside which you should do any way upon lookin in the chamber you see no rounds in the chamber cocking handle forward carry on firing, your rifle fires one or two more rounds then stops tilt cock look same as above so its a gas stoppage you turn your gas setting to adverse carry on firing. Other stopages ive covered are obviously empty mag also a round stuck in the chamberits the same tilt cock look usually the round just falls out somtimes theres a double feed and possibly you have to remove the mag and let the round/s drop out sometimes they become stuck in the chamber your not supposed to do this but hey if theyre tryin to kill ya you do it aye it removes the round you put your mag back on and recock it and carry on but the worst stoppage i got was when i was firing blank rounds in firing manuveres and it got stuck in the ejection port, the styers butt group area is made of a hard plastic, and it lodged itself in the plastic i had to bash it on the ground and use a multi tool to get it out they didnt teach me that in class 
Im part time army at the moment lookin towards going full time any tips on stoppages would be appreciated as its not a strong point of mine thanks


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Oct 27, 2006)

The first one.

In "combat" though, its all about the threat. If you have an AR and are at a fair range from your enemy, drawing a pistol and popping away at a guy 150-200 yds away is silly. Take cover and SPORT. If hes close and you have a pistol, transition. If you are in a close range gunfight, a quick tap, rack, bang is perhaps the best your gonna get. If its really jammed and hes that 3-7 yds away, its time to consider using that piece as an impact weapon or use the nike defense and hope hes in worse shape than you are.


----------



## buyu (Oct 28, 2006)

man wish we got pistols only the officers and the number one gunner get them,im a rifle man most of the time in my section, but yeah an impact butt stroke sort of thing would work like you say depending on how bad off the fella is your tryin to take out hmm hopefully my indepth would come through and save my nearly toasted butt 
hopefully my drills would save me just gotta keep practicing i guess, in the NewZealand army they drill us when ever they can which is great 
thanks


----------

